# what is the ideal substrate depth for planted tanks?! (Safe-T-Sorb)



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi philipraposo1982,

I find about 40 pounds of Safe-T-Sorb #7941 will cover six square feet of aquarium bottom to a depth of about 1-1/2 inches. I like to put a slope in my substrates in my tanks with the back deeper than the front (it does tend level off over time). Typically I have about 4" depth in the back and 2" depth in the front when I first set up my tank.

75 gallon just set up with Safe-T-Sorb #7941


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

thanks for the info, so 2 bags of this stuff should be good then.


----------



## Mrnbo (Dec 18, 2013)

Where'd you find that black safe-t-sorb?



Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi philipraposo1982,
> 
> I find about 40 pounds of Safe-T-Sorb #7941 will cover six square feet of aquarium bottom to a depth of about 1-1/2 inches. I like to put a slope in my substrates in my tanks with the back deeper than the front (it does tend level off over time). Typically I have about 4" depth in the back and 2" depth in the front when I first set up my tank.
> 
> 75 gallon just set up with Safe-T-Sorb #7941


----------



## Mizuhuman (Mar 16, 2013)

Mrnbo, I don't think that is black safe-t-sorb. its just the lighting and picture making it look black.


----------



## WalaxR (Jan 16, 2014)

It's grey turface I believe which is no longer sold.


----------

